# Women's Sailing Conference



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Have any of you ladies attended one of the "Women of Sailing" associations seminars?

http://www.womensailing.org/

My wife and some friends are thinking of attending but want to know that it will be informative.

Thanks


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

It was pretty informative. I went a couple of years to the one in Marblehead. I think I would have enjoyed it more if I'd gone with friends.

But the courses and guest speaker were always pretty interesting.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I have gone to the one on the west coast three times. It was a great experience. I went alone however with 250 women there I wasn't alone very long. It was great to chat with other women sailors and share our experiences.


----------



## thisiswater (Jun 13, 2010)

I attended last year and loved it, but would have had a lot more fun if I'd gone w/ a friend. I was in touch with one of the organizers right before and after the event but then had a very tough year and bowed out w/r/t this year's planning and helping. I'm hoping to be there this year if the organizers need last minute help, and will definitely be on board next year doing more. PM me if you like. Maybe we can meet up there?

The workshops were informative, club is gorgeous, food was great, everything was very well organized, and I thought everyone was friendly and helpful.


----------

